# Axel's surgery update



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle had his surgery late this afternoon. There were no complications so we just have to see how he recovers.I stopped by to make a payment and he was just coming out of surgery so I was able to speak with the surgeon and I also got to peek in on Axle and give him a quick pat but he wasn't really awake yet.

The surgeon said Axle had the most unique shunt he had ever seen. They are usually small but this one was the whole length of his liver and was tangled around a valve going off elsewhere but it should close off properly and cause no more problems. The vet used a band that gradually clamps the shunt closed as putting all that extra blood through the liver at once is not good. Because it was so large he estimates Axle was only getting 50% of the usual blood supply to his liver, his kidneys have grown quite large in an effort to compensate and filter his blood. He also removed a stone from his bladder that was just big enough to fit down his urethra but not to get all the way out. Once the shunt has completely closed off in about 6 week's time Axle should be a lot brighter and more energetic which I'm looking forward to.

I will get a call tomorrow morning to let me know how he got through the night. If that is positive I think he's through the worst of it. Hopefully he will be home with me tomorrow night.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh thank goodness, and he sounds like an absolute expert to boot! Well done little man, you've done your breed proud!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

such good news!!! The next time you see him, please tell Axle we are all thinking about him.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! So glad to hear that the surgery is over. Incredible what they can do these days. Axle is so very lucky to have you as his very own...
Thanks for the update. I , and I'm sure lots of peeps on here, have been thinking about you & Axle


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

That's very good news, everything seems to be positive so far. God bless little Axle you are an absolute trooper, thanks for the update, we are all thinking about him. xxx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my goodness! I will continue to pray that it is all healing and rest-for both of you-from here!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So glad he made it through ok and is on the road to recovery! Prayers still coming your way


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Continuing to pray and watch for updates on Axel. So thankful his surgery is over and successful and praying he will be home before you know it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds great so far, your vet sounds excellent. Thanks for taking the time to update us, we are all thinking about dear Axle.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to hear a great report. Poor lil guy. :/ Speedy recovery wishes!! :daisy:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sarah...I am just seeing this post now...I am so glad Axle was in such good hands for his surgery and will coming home to you soon...Axle is one of my fav fellows, I am keeping him in my prayers....I know how exhausting all of this can be, try and get some rest today, Axle is getting the best of care and needs you to be strong for him when he comes home...


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like the poor little man was going through a lot. What a good boy he was dealing with it. I'm glad your vet sounds good and got things sorted. I wish him a speedy recovery xox


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I was wondering how he was doing! So glad he is on the road to recovery!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome news!!! I just have to say THANK YOU for taking such wonderful care of him.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am glad he is in such good hands, yours and your vets.

I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

So glad he will be able to come home tomorrow night, i bet he cant wait for snuggles xx


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

THANK-YOU!!! I can't thank you all enough for the kind words and support during this horrible week. I'm so happy to have somewhere to vent with such wonderful caring people who understand that Axle is not just a dog to me but like my child who I would do anything for.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw so happy the surgery is over with, I can imagine the pain he must of had along with that stone. God bless his little heart. Keep us updated.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So I just went to visit Axle and unfortunately they now want to keep him until tomorrow lunch time. He is in a lot of pain still but they can't give him much pain medication because its metabolized by the liver and they don't want to put any extra strain on his liver after the surgery. His scar is so huge, it's probably 5 or 6 inches, I'm going to be so nervous to hold him when I pick him up tomorrow.

While I was there I saw the most gorgeous LC red little girl who couldn't be more than 3lb. Poor thing came in as a stray and had a broken pelvis. She s being fostered by one of the nurses and comes in every day for socialization as she was very fearful. It's lucky they already have a home for her lined up or else I might have left with number 4!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh poor Ax and poor you! Still, I can tell you from personal experience, every 24 hours makes a massive difference after major surgery, so this extra time at the vets will see him make an improvement o/night. 

That sure is a massive cut for such a wee lad - he & I can be show-off twins with our massive battle scars (mine's from 2" above the belly button to below the bikini line).


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so happy to read the surgery was successful. I will continue to keep both of you in my prayers. Thank you for doing everything you can for Axel. He is very lucky to have you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So glad he is doing better! I am still keeping y'all in my prayers!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, so sorry Ax is in such pain.  That breaks my heart. If I'm disappointed he can't come home with you Friday, I can only imagine how you must feel, but we really want what is best for Axel!! You have been so strong through this!! Kudos girl!! Big((((hugs)))) to you and give Axel kisses from all of us! Can't wait until Saturday now!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sure hope he is feeling better soon and gets to come home!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

How is Axle doing? Did he get to come home yet?!! I hope he's feeling better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So glad his surgery is over and he is on the road to recovery. Hopefully he is home with you or will be shortly. Nothing better then home and a momma's love to make things all better.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Sending all our healing thoughts and prayers for little Axel! Way to go Axel!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So happy that the surgery was successful! Sounds like it will take awhile to heal, poor guy, but at least he's through the worst! He's so lucky to have you to take care of him. Thanks for updating!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

just wondering how Axel is doing...hugs to him....


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't updated for a while, I've been busy watching Axle 24/7. He has been home for 2 days now and is gradually improving. He was in so much pain the first day and I could barely touch him but yesterday and this morning he has been up and about a bit more and seems to be a little more comfortable. He's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping so I'm taking that as a sign that everything is working properly internally. He's on this disgusting meat free food which is basically rice, eggs and chicken fat with a heap of additives - it smells bad going in and even worse coming out the other end. He has to be on that for 6 weeks, then a light and mature type food (lower protein) for a couple of months after that and then he can go back on normal food.

he has to go back in about a week for removal of stitches and then at the 6 week mark he needs another liver function test. Once that comes back we should know if he's 100%fixed.

Here are some pics of my poor baby:

Looking sad in the cone of shame









Huge incision









Thanks again to everyone for all the good wishes and support.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So happy to hear axle is doing pretty good all things considered! That incision is huge!! Poor little man, I feel so bad for him. He's being such a trooper! Kisses from me! Xoxox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so glad he is home and doing better with all he has been through. 
Poor little guy. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, that incision is massive the poor wee lad, but so glad he's pooping & weeing as that is a sure thing he's on the mend - both organs go into shock & spasm with major surgery and takes them a while to realise they can work again. Thinking of you both.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh that incision looks painful...he is so tiny to have had such a big surgery done ...poor little munchkin....glad everything is working ok...thats always a good sign...wish I was closer, I would have sent you one of Bellas soft collars...so much more comfy....


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oh that incision looks painful...he is so tiny to have had such a big surgery done ...poor little munchkin....glad everything is working ok...thats always a good sign...wish I was closer, I would have sent you one of Bellas soft collars...so much more comfy....


Yeah, he's pretty fed up with the cone already and he has another week of it at least. I took pity on him and took it off yesterday to give him a break but that lasted about 30 seconds because he was straight to licking the stitches so the cone went right back on!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Holy incision! Poor little Axle! Hoping this fixes the shunt and all will be well. Sending healing thoughts...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That poor baby! He deserves a gold star for being such a big boy! So much pain for such a wee thing!

Hoping he is back to 100% very soon! 

Sending a hug to you and Axle!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow poor little guy was cut open from on end to the other. I pray he has a complete recovery. Thanks for the update.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

YAY!!! Axel's home!!! So glad to see pics of him! Thanks for posting!! I'm so glad to hear he's feeling better every day. I'm hoping his health issues are behind him.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor guy! You weren't kidding about the size of the incision. Wishing him a speedy recovery. Such a strong boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

This is wonderful news. He is amazing for going through such an ordeal. You must be so relieved to have him home. It is a big ordeal for you also. Barney, Green, Rumm Tumm and I are sending big hugs to both of you. I will keep praying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to hear he's doing well. Poor lil guy. Sending speedy recovery wishes to sweet Axle. <3


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Some not so good news - Axle's urine culture came back and he has a UTI that is resistant to most common anti-biotics. I noticed that after he pees he keeps trying 3 or 4 more times and only manages to squeeze out a few more drops so im not surprised.This is just not what the poor little guy needs right now. He's been switched from Clavulox to another anti-biotic that this bug is hopefully not resistant to. He has to be on it for 6 weeks as this bug apparently has a way of popping up again weeks after symptoms clear up. He also has to have another urine test when he gets his stitches out in a week. Poor little guy just can't catch a break


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

UTI..that certainly is not what Axel needed to have for sure...painful for him on top of his incision...prayers continue for him...hopefully the new antibiotic clears him up quickly...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My heart goes out to you both! I wish I could wave a wand and make him all better!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> My heart goes out to you both! I wish I could wave a wand and make him all better!


This is exactly what I was just thinking. 
Hugs and prayers for both of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad he is home safe and doing good!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Sarah, my heart goes out to you. Reading through all of your posts, I feel as if it were Miya. I can't imagine what you must have felt during the worst part, and even still. How is Axle doing? and that incision, whoa! That is a big one. He is such a trooper. If you need ANYTHING, please just ask..even if you just want to vent or talk..*hugs* give him a snuggle for us.


----------

